# Gnome ohne Mozilla

## bll0

Hi!

 Ich möchte gerne Gnome ausprobieren (hab bisher kde). Ein emerge -vp gnome sagt mir, dass der Mozilla automatisch mitcompiliert wird, was ich aber nicht möchte (es sind immerhin 30 MB). Wie kann ich das bewerkstelligen?

Danke für Eure Hilfe!

-A-

P.S. Ich hab schon hier im Forum auf deutsch und englisch gesucht, aber in 207 Ergebnissen nix gefunden was mir hilft.....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Lenz

Schau dir mal "gnome-light" an (emerge gnome-light), das ist glaub ich das, was du suchst

----------

## bll0

Ist das ebenso funktional wie Gnome selbst?  Da die ganzen Tools und so fehlen (wofür auch immer die sind...)

----------

## 23306

das würde mich jetzt auch interessiern was gnome-light genau is ...!?

wollte auch gerade gnome merge und ich will auch kein mozilla weil ich

firefox schon installiert habe ...

----------

## ralph

Mozilla wird mitkompiliert, weil epiphany, der gnome browser, die mozilla engine benutzt. Wenn ihr kein mozilla haben wollt, dann einfach epiphany aus dem ebuild entfernen, oder ganz einfach, epiphany injecten.

----------

## hoschi

ich glaube es gibt auch ein useflag dagegen

----------

## Lenz

Du kannst dir auch dein eigenes Gnome-Light ebuild zusammenschustern, indem du es ins Overlayverzeichnis von Portage kopierst und dann die Dinge die du nicht willst, rauslöscht.

Die sollten das mal so machen, dass man für Epiphany auch Firefox verwenden kann. Ich hab keinen Bock das dicke Mozilla auf meinem Rechner zu haben.

----------

## sven-tek

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die sollten das mal so machen, dass man für Epiphany auch Firefox verwenden kann. Ich hab keinen Bock das dicke Mozilla auf meinem Rechner zu haben.

 

meine Meinung, USE="firefox -mozilla" sollte möglich gemacht werden um gnome ohne mozilla zu bekommen

----------

## Strowi

hi,

ich habe bei meiner letzten Installation festgestellt, dass ich lieber mit gnome-light fahre, und den Rest dann nach und nach emerge. 

Bloss sollte ich etwas besser auf die USE-Flags achten, damit ich nicht nur für ein Hintergrundbild alles nochmal mit USE="jpeg" neu kompilieren muss. :Wink: 

----------

